# Inspired by the Twilight Saga



## Leezon (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

A while ago my wife and I went to see Twilight: New Moon which inspired me for this shoot:


----------



## bennielou (Jan 4, 2010)

LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel like it's almost a carbon copy of the photography used for the film. Not sure it's a good thing.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 4, 2010)

Of course it's a good thing!  Imitation is one of the best ways to learn.  If I hadn't spent all that time trying to emulate Ansel Adams, Minor White, Timothy Greefield-Sanders, Annie Leibovitz, etc..., I'd still be a crap-a$$ hack... not that I'm all that much better now, but... yeah...


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 4, 2010)

You had to sit through that crap?! 

Only kidding, great capture. :thumbup:


----------



## Leezon (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. Trying to imitate the best of the best is what I have done through out my photography career to gain the skills I needed. Then I started to develop my own style.. and these skills helped so much.

This shot was actually taken in some wood in Canterbury, England


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good work. I would recommend a rim light around the model to both separate her from the background and accentuate the fact that she's in the same scene with the backlight coming through the forest and illuminating her as well.


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 4, 2010)

who is she?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 4, 2010)

Pugs said:


> Of course it's a good thing!  Imitation is one of the best ways to learn.  If I hadn't spent all that time trying to emulate Ansel Adams, Minor White, Timothy Greefield-Sanders, Annie Leibovitz, etc..., I'd still be a crap-a$$ hack... not that I'm all that much better now, but... yeah...



I'm not saying it's bad at all, it's very well done. Agreed completely that imitation is a great way to learn, however I wish there were more individual flair to it.


----------



## Leezon (Jan 4, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's a good thing!  Imitation is one of the best ways to learn.  If I hadn't spent all that time trying to emulate Ansel Adams, Minor White, Timothy Greefield-Sanders, Annie Leibovitz, etc..., I'd still be a crap-a$$ hack... not that I'm all that much better now, but... yeah...
> ...



I think you are missing the whole point to this shoot... It was to imitate a Twilight movie poster


----------



## Leezon (Jan 4, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> Good work. I would recommend a rim light around the model to both separate her from the background and accentuate the fact that she's in the same scene with the backlight coming through the forest and illuminating her as well.



I would have, but there is no rim lighting in the New Moon movie posters...


----------



## epp_b (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Jacki (Jan 5, 2010)

Nicely done! I don't care for the movie at all, but I like your picture. =] 

If you don't mind me asking - how did you get the picture to turn out like the poster?


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 5, 2010)

> but there is no rim lighting in the New Moon movie posters



Didn't Joey Lawrence do the original promo pictures for it? Was looking at his site a few days ago and could have sworn there was quite a bit of rim lighting going on.


----------



## JackRabbit (Jan 5, 2010)

For reference:






Official 2527new moon2527 poster image by TwilightMOMSBlog on Photobucket


You did a lovely job of recreating it! Definitely


----------



## Shockey (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty cool shot, the skin is a little over cooked, but a solid effort.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 6, 2010)

In the example of the poster, there is rim lighting.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Jan 6, 2010)

awesome shot from the inspiration, good job


----------



## Leezon (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 7, 2010)

Love this shot. Except for her face which looks too much like a mask to me. 

Don't know the poster your got your inspiration from so that's about all I can say.


----------

